# Table saw workbench layout questions



## Nduetime (Jul 25, 2015)

Can anyone tell me the difference in table saw position on a workbench? For example, if I want to make a 36" X 96" workbench, what's the advantage of placing the table saw (10" jobsite saw) at the 36" end like this:









compared to placing along the 96" side like this:









I'm assuming the main difference is the cut material size. For example, the second one allows for wider material to be cut using no additional support. While the first one allows for greater outfeed support. Is there any other advantages to either one? I'm leaning towards the second because I'd like to add an aftermarket extruded aluminum fence system like the one Hutch has come up with here









Just trying to fully understand the advantages and disadvantages of both setups. Thought I'd come here for the wisdom of others.

Thanks in advance,

b.


----------



## BigDaddyOf5 (Mar 10, 2014)

I think it all depends on how you plan on working and the materials you prefer using. I use a wide setup with an assembly table positioned on the outfeed side of the table saw. When I'm working with plywoods, I always wish I had a larger outfeed surface to help support the sheets I'm cutting (think Diresta). Thankfully, I don't do too much with plywood. For processing board stock, I don't need a huge outfeed surface. I find myself mostly utilizing the wide format of my table saw setup for piling up materials as I work it. I think if you had to choose from the two, I would go with the wide format. You can always move a table or workbench over to the saw to use as an outfeed surface. Just my two cents.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I like the set in the second picture best, you can always add an outfeed table as well.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

A 36" fence is reall y all you need to rip a 4' piece of ply.everything measurement would be to the left or right of the blade.i.e 36" would be to say the right of the blade, a 12" wide to the left, or whatever combo from there.now if your planing 4'+ panel, then the other might be better.


----------



## TableSawCentral (Sep 7, 2015)

I agree with the others here, I prefer to have the width, and if ripping something very long add an out feed table or roller


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the one on the top. Turn the saw to 90 degrees and it works for the side as as well. Keep your options open.


----------



## Nduetime (Jul 25, 2015)

I like the idea of being able to turn the saw 90 degrees and have the ability to do both with the single workbench but feel that's not possible if I add the aftermarket fence/rails.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

If you're cutting sheet goods, you want the outfeed table. If your cutting solid stock, you want the L/R table extensions. I have always had room, so I have both in one table 6'w x 8'long.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

In my shop I have an aftermarket fence on the table saw with 36" to the right, 12" to the left. I built a table extension so I have full table support 36" to the right of the blade. My router table and table saw are setup back to back and the router table is just a little lower height than the table saw. The router table fence is removable and I have a bracket on the back of the router table to hold the fence.

The extra wide fence and table on the saw allow me to rip standard 4X8 sheets of plywood width-wise and the router table (fence removed and bit dropped, of course) acts as an outfeed table for the 8 foot length. In my small shop, I can just barely manage to feed the 8 foot length into the saw.

I went through several iterations in the shop layout before I hit on this one. It has served me well for the last 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Nduetime (Jul 25, 2015)

This is more of a temporary table/miter saw stand/workbench that I can roll out from the garage and into the driveway of the place we're temporarily living in. I need something that will allow me to use my tools at any other height besides on the ground. Plus it'll give me a surface to assemble the crib I need to build.


----------

